# Planning to get pregnant. The best center of fertility treatments.



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Good evening,
I’m planning to get pregnant. l’m 44 years old. Me and my husband desire to have a baby, so we need advice where and which center go for fertility treatments. A couple that are friends of mine spoke me very well about Fertility Center in Heraklion (Crete). Do you know it? I’m trying to get in touch with them. Let me know please, if you have been there.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello, how long have you been trying for? Have you and your husband had fertility tests to confirm you definitely need IVF? There are many schools of thought that suggest it’s equally, if not more effective to try naturally in your 40’s providing you have no other issues other than age. If IVF is the way forward then it’s a decision between trying with your own eggs or donor. You may be encouraged to opt for donor but of course it’s not an easy decision. I only know some clinics in London but I’m sure someone on here people will know the Greek clinic you mentioned. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Good evening, yes my husband and I have confirmed that we need IVF. we did all the screening. 
we are determined and we want to try immediately with IVF.
Many people referred us to the Heraklion Fertility clinic because they have been there and have had good experiences. We want to try immediately because we want to have a baby.  We hope well.  Thanks for everything xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@barbara09 - ggod luck with yr treatment. Keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you very much! xxx 
God bless you


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Have you decided on a clinic?


barbara09 said:


> Good evening,
> I'm planning to get pregnant. l'm 44 years old. Me and my husband desire to have a baby, so we need advice where and which center go for fertility treatments. A couple that are friends of mine spoke me very well about Fertility Center in Heraklion (Crete). Do you know it? I'm trying to get in touch with them. Let me know please, if you have been there.
> Thank you very much.


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Hello! Yes, dear. Done. Fertility Center in Heraklion (Crete). Thank you very much. God bless you. x


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent! How did it go? Own eggs too?


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Dear, I chose the clinic Fertility in Heraklion (Crete) and I am in contact with the doctors.  I sent all the analyzes done, they assessed them and established how to proceed.  I have an appointment to make the transfer in August.  I will go there on August 3rd.  I will do with egg donation.  I could not have gone earlier because Crete has recently opened its borders.  Now we can go and I have booked everything.  Thanks for everything.  Fingers crossed.  I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

I do hope it goes well. Do update us. May God favour us, amen!


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Hello dear! Of course, I will update you. I will go in Heraklion in August, then when I will be back I will let you know. God bless you. Thank you x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I hope everything worked out for you. It would ne great to read updates


----------



## barbara09 (May 21, 2020)

Hello, dear. Sorry If I’m late. Yes! Thanks a lot. Finally, I got it. 😄 I’m really happy because IVF worked out for me. Fertility Centre in Crete is really professional.  Pregnant: a new and amazing life. 
Thanks a lot. God bless you. Good luck to you and all.


----------

